
Show HN: I made an extension that adds time cost to Amazon products - vilvadot
https://moneyistime.vilva.io/
======
vilvadot
Hi everyone, author here! I just released this project I made for fun for
myself, I had the idea in my mind for forever now and wanted to try my best at
building and extension over it. So here it is. Hope you like it and
contribute!

Right now it only supports Amazon since it is the site I use the most, but it
is pretty trivial to add more shops.

BTW, I just searched for myself on the Chrome Store and found a surprisingly
identical extension O_o. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/time-is-
money/oopp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/time-is-
money/ooppbnomdcjmoepangldchpmjhkeendl) it seems it's more mature than mine,
so here you have another option!

------
elwell
I like the idea, what are the chrome permissions like? Is the code open-source
so I can analyze?

~~~
vilvadot
Sure, you can find the repo in the site, here it is:
[https://github.com/vilvadot/money-is-
time/](https://github.com/vilvadot/money-is-time/)

Only explicitily asks for storage access to set a flag when the extension is
enabled and to save the hourly rate.

It does have access to execute the code on amazon too, which basically is
reading info from html and inject another html node.

